# New Aristo Sound Unit at ECLSTS



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The new Aristo REVO-RX with Sound was shown at the ECLSTS. This is a control and Sound REVO to gether. Lewis said it should be about $50 more then a standard REVO-RX and in stock in August. It sounded great, allot of volume, great bass using the existing engine speaker. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## FRedner (Mar 20, 2011)

What can you control? Horn, whistle? 

Any other details? Did you hear a steam or diesel? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Lewis demoed the sound system for me. 8 Polyphonic sounds, 16 or 18 total. Sound is loaded into the REvo RX via another board which gets attached to the Revo PNP board. Sounds will be downloaded from the internet and loco specific. Availability is end of year. $50 premium as said above. 
The demo sounded good. 
You can control horn/whistle and bell along with other sounds. Steam or diesel. 
Sound seemed to compare to Sierra but not as good as Phoenix.


----------



## Harry Ballz (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent news!!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I heard the steam and it sounded great. I have Sierra and QSI and it on an even par. With a total cost of around 125 for engine at 5amps and sound you will not be able to beat it. You can easily set the Keys to any sound you want so you can have all different whislte sounds. To program it you plug the revo into off board which will have a USB link to your computer, down load the sounds you want, test them, unplug and plug in the engine and your good to go. This is great news. Jake @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I heard the sounds as well but no where near a QSI of Phonenix .


I would say some what better than Dallee but not by much.

Like i said before it should be a good entry level sound unit for the

Revo if the price point holds. Some people just want to hear sounds 


from there locos and this should do that fine.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I seriously doubt 8 polyphonic sounds playing at the same time. Most likely 1 or 2 for the low $50 price. 

Is it a 8 bit dac or 16 for the sound? And how many sounds play at a time. LGB did allow chuff, bell and whistle to all play at the same time as did Phoenix.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

$50 that is about the delta of a standard ZIMO DCC control board and an integrated ZIMO DCC/Sound board. There are no miracles there. The question for each customer arises which system technology he want to describe to and then go from there.

As previously posted there is an applicability scale for most system technologies and customers can find out what they desire and than choose the technology that fits.

Sound libraries are very important. A well done sound and a badly done sound are miles away. In today's technology it hardly depends on the amplifier chip, but on what you put into it. To do a sound well 1 individual sits for days with a sound studio software and creates the necessary sound samples, and then fine tunes the control board characteristics to draw on these sound samples to provide the most realistic experience. This is were the good separates from the ugly. 

In one regard I am glad that Aristo demystifies the control board and sound add-on. There should have never been a reason in the proprietary Revolution world to throw a $$$ sound system in there from which you only use a fraction of the capability. And to top matters the integrated solution offers much better control possibilities then a separate motor control and a separate sound board. The same thing is true for DCC. Don't run a DCC board and a separate sound board. The integration is delivering much better results.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard it at the show and it sounded ok to me, But I'm new to the Hobby so any sounds i guess are better than none.
I think for $50.00 bucks we cant exspect much.

Fred


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Price might be accurate. Digitrax lets you do this for about 80 bucks--they have a 5 amp motor controller with a small "soundbug" card that plugs into the motor controller. It has some programability: you can download different sound files to it and substitute your own sounds. It's ok--sound is not bad, adequate in volume, not up to the level of QSI or Zimo or Phoenix either in the extent of the sounds or the flexibility or the range of available files. So I presume Aristo could offer both for $125, since Digitrax offers both for $80. 

Nice to see more choices in onboard sound. I'll be sticking with DCC, but this should help keep the revo competitive.


----------

